# Microsoft Announces Windows 10 Operating System



## btarunr (Sep 30, 2014)

Microsoft Corp. on Tuesday unveiled its next Windows operating system, Windows 10, and gave a first look at an early technical preview for the PC available Oct. 1. The announcement highlighted advancements designed for business, including an updated user experience and enhanced security and management capabilities. The company also introduced the Windows Insider Program, kicking off its largest-ever open collaborative development effort to change the way Windows is built and delivered to best meet the needs of customers. Program participants will receive the technical preview of Windows 10 and a steady stream of builds through the development cycle to use and give feedback on.

"Windows 10 represents the first step of a whole new generation of Windows, unlocking new experiences to give customers new ways to work, play and connect," said Terry Myerson, executive vice president of the Operating Systems group at Microsoft. "This will be our most comprehensive operating system and the best release Microsoft has ever done for our business customers, and we look forward to working together with our broader Windows community to bring Windows 10 to life in the months ahead."






*Windows 10: familiarity and consistency across devices*
Windows 10 adapts to the devices customers are using - from Xbox to PCs and phones to tablets and tiny gadgets - and what they're doing with a consistent, familiar and compatible experience, enabling even greater productivity. Windows 10 will run across the broadest range of devices ever from the Internet of Things to enterprise datacenters worldwide. Microsoft is also delivering a converged application platform for developers on all devices with a unified app store. Developers will be able to write an application once and deploy it easily across multiple device types, making discovery, purchase and updating easier than ever for customers.

*Windows 10: designed for the challenges of modern business*
Windows 10 builds nearly everything that businesses need right into the core of the product - including enterprise-grade security, identity and information protection features - in ways that can reduce complexities and provide better experiences than other solutions. One area of advancement is in the work Microsoft has done with user identities to improve resistance to breach, theft or phishing. Windows 10 will also help advance data loss prevention by using containers and data separation at the application and file level, enabling protection that follows the data as it goes from a tablet or PC to a USB drive, email or the cloud.

Management and deployment have been simplified to help lower costs, including in-place upgrades from Windows 7 or Windows 8 that are focused on making device wipe-and-reload scenarios obsolete. Businesses will also have the flexibility to choose how quickly they adopt the latest innovations and influence continued improvements. In addition, organizations will be able to customize an app store specific to their needs and environment. The intent is an app store that will allow for volume app licensing, flexible distribution, and the ability for organizations to reclaim or reuse licenses when necessary.

*Technical preview PC productivity*
The early technical preview of Windows 10 demonstrates new levels of flexibility, navigation and familiarity through the Windows experience. Features include these: 
Expanded Start menu. The familiar Start menu is back, providing quick one-click access to the functions and files that people use most, and it includes a new space to personalize with favorite apps, programs, people and websites.
Apps that run in a window. Apps from the Windows Store now open in the same format that desktop programs do. They can be resized and moved around, and have title bars at the top allowing users to maximize, minimize and close with a click.
Snap enhancements. Working in multiple apps at once is easier and more intuitive with snap improvements. A new quadrant layout allows up to four apps to be snapped on the same screen. Windows will also show other apps and programs running for additional snapping, and it will even make smart suggestions on filling available screen space with other open apps.
New Task view button. The new Task view button on the task bar enables one view for all open apps and files, allowing for quick switching and one-touch access to any desktop created.
Multiple desktops. Instead of too many apps and files overlapping on a single desktop, it's easy to create and switch between distinct desktops for different purposes and projects - whether for work or personal use.
*Open and collaborative development*
The introduction of the Windows Insider Program demonstrates Microsoft's continued commitment to working closely with customers to help shape the future of Windows. Windows Insiders will be able to give feedback on early builds of the product throughout the development cycle. The program will include various ways for Windows Insiders to engage in a two-way dialogue with Microsoft, including a Windows Feedback app for sharing suggestions and issues and a Windows Technical Preview Forum for interacting with Microsoft engineers and fellow Insiders. More information on the Windows Insider Program and the technical preview can be found here.










*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2014)

What happened to Windows 9?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Sep 30, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> What happened to Windows 9?


The numbering scheme has not made sense in the past decade.

The successor to Windows Vista (kernel version 6.0) was kernel version 6.1, but of course Microsoft had to call it Windows 7.  Windows 8.1 is still kernel version 6.3.


----------



## Katanai (Sep 30, 2014)

You don't have to watch the video. I will translate it for you: bla bla bla let me brainwash you bla bla bla into becoming an unpaid beta tester for us bla bla bla...


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> The numbering scheme has never made sense.  For example Windows 8.1 is still kernel version 6.3.


Don't even get me start on the fact that it's still the NT kernel. I have a Windows NT 4 book where you can literally flip to almost any page and still do the same exact thing in Windows 7 as you could in NT 4 and I suspect it hasn't changed too much in 8/8.1. Microsoft fails to make much sense a lot of the time imho.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> What happened to Windows 9?


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10.205836/ That.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10.205836/ That.


I'm going to be really pissed off if Windows versions start looking like OS X versions.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I'm going to be really pissed off if Windows versions start looking like OS X versions.


From what I read a little while ago, they are doing away with all the stupid versions. I do not think there is going to be an ultimate. Probably like a Business/Enterprise and Pro.

Just bring me Cortana, Microsoft, to my PC!!!


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2014)

So what's really happening is that Microsoft decided to skip the version of Windows (Windows 9) that wasn't going to suck and decided to go right to the next mistake. Lovely.


----------



## NC37 (Sep 30, 2014)

So...literally 10 is going to be what 8 should have been had the design team not been huffing paint...makes sense. They still gotta prove it tho and we'll know by launch if it sinks or swims depending on how many get downgrade options.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 30, 2014)

Meh. They did alright by Win7, especially after the fiasco that was Vista. My clients (and myself) will enjoy the return to an actual desktop with start menu, and I actually like the tile set on the right of the start menu. Multiple desktops will be nice, especially if they can be hotkeyed like some third-party software. Would be better if it was able to dedicate cores to a desktop, but my money is on "not". Still, I'll snag the tech preview, dump it on a box or two and see how it runs. Can't really be worse than Win 8


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> So is it this Wednesday that the Windows Insider Program starts?


That's how I understood it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I'm going to be really pissed off if Windows versions start looking like OS X versions.



Ive never liked the apple interfaces and w8 pissed me off. W10 better make it right. Honestly if MS had released w8 with w7 interface i would of been content to switch but no thanks.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Sep 30, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That's how I understood it.



Just found the link to the Windows Insider Program.

It's dead until tomorrow.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive never liked the apple interfaces and w8 pissed me off. W10 better make it right. Honestly if MS had released w8 with w7 interface i would of been content to switch but no thanks.


Finally! Someone that feels like I do. My biggest gripe with 8 was the loss of aero. FULL aero


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Sep 30, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive never liked the apple interfaces and w8 pissed me off. W10 better make it right. Honestly if MS had released w8 with w7 interface i would of been content to switch but no thanks.



I hate apple's os' for productivity, it's just slow.  It feels like I'm always waiting for programs to open, switch apps, etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Finally! Someone that feels like I do. My biggest gripe with 8 was the loss of aero. FULL aero



Aero and start menu definitely. Most users dont even know how to shut their pcs down properly because of this.


Hilux SSRG said:


> I hate apple's os' for productivity, it's just slow.  It feels like I'm always waiting for programs to open, switch apps, etc.



Iphones would lock up for no reason and restart or overheat...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 30, 2014)

I look forward to the day where Microsoft bins the Windows operating system, and build an entirely new operating system from the bottom up. New everything. They are the only company in the world capable of doing it. About time something new happened as opposed to ui changes.


----------



## ssdpro (Sep 30, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I'm going to be really pissed off if Windows versions start looking like OS X versions.



Windows 10.1: Jaguar
Windows 10.2: Kitty Kat
Windows 10.3: Puget Sound
Windows 10.4: St. Helens


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

WhiteLotus said:


> I look forward to the day where Microsoft bins the Windows operating system, and build an entirely new operating system from the bottom up. New everything. They are the only company in the world capable of doing it. About time something new happened as opposed to ui changes.


Give us our damn new file system already!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Give us our damn new file system already!




FAT256!!!


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Sep 30, 2014)

I really hope MS hits the mid-2015 release target.  It would perfectly coincide with a Skylake build.  But in all likelihood MS and/or Intel will screw up their releases.


----------



## air_ii (Sep 30, 2014)

So, they basically screw things up with W8 by ditching start menu and making working with Modern UI apps a disaster and now they get things back to W7 usability levels and tell you it's the best windows ever (those were key focus points of the video, right?).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2014)

As long as they don't dump metro for an antiqued interface Ill be happy. I want the option to keep metro. Curious to see what security improvements they bring in Win10.


----------



## ssdpro (Sep 30, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As long as they don't dump metro for an antiqued interface Ill be happy. I want the option to keep metro. Curious to see what security improvements they bring in Win10.



I said before, metro/modern sucks from a productivity standpoint - give ME the option of old interface.  I will stay consistent and agree with you, keep metro/modern and give YOU the choice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2014)

ssdpro said:


> I said before, metro/modern sucks from a productivity standpoint - give ME the option of old interface.  I will stay consistent and agree with you, keep metro/modern and give YOU the choice.


Its fine for productivity. Been using it since the beta.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

ssdpro said:


> Windows 10.1: Jaguar
> Windows 10.2: Kitty Kat
> Windows 10.3: Puget Sound
> Windows 10.4: St. Helens


Kitty Kat is too close to Androids Kit Kat. Impending law suit.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 30, 2014)

Ass hat dumb.  Windows 8 I mean.  How could it take two years to fix a GUI?


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 30, 2014)

Windows decided to skip some numbers again so I would assume that means it is above Windows 9 

I guess they wanted as much space between itself and 8 to win back consumers.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Windows decided to skip some numbers again so I would assume that means it is above Windows 9
> 
> I guess they wanted as much space between itself and 8 to win back consumers.


They pulled an nVIDIA.


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2014)

Katanai said:


> into becoming an unpaid beta tester for us bla bla bla...



So like most open source software then. I cannot imagine why this is a negative thing.

Anyway will definitely try it. I really want to see what the next step of the UI looks like. Metro was overall pretty nice, but had some flaws. Like everything.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, that's three posts now that are totally off topic. Mass cleanup.

On topic please.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 30, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I REALLY hope Windows 10 brings back the Wireless Network management interface from Windows 7!!!



And file search that doesn't take 10 clicks into control panel to turn on/off searching through file contents, and a programming language to specify a date range... (epic FAIL!!!)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 30, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Give us our damn new file system already!


Yup new file system, new security, new programs, new input devices, heck even a new computer design... Make newWindows run on a GPU die. No freaking idea how but I feel a lot of the limitations of today's technology us being severely hampered by computers being boxes and needed a keyboard and mouse to make them work. Time to reinvent the wheel and make it a freaking jet pack.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Sep 30, 2014)

muhaha, M$ 

I think that I am gonna stay with my Windows 7 Ultimate till sometime after 2020. 

However, I will be very excited and delighted if they finally push 4K with high dpi displays to mainstream with this OS release.

About why skipping 9, companies tend to do this, remember how AMD skipped K9 because it sounds "interesting" in English...


----------



## Roel (Sep 30, 2014)

It's surprising how some talk about the current desktop design failing. I still feel keyboard and mouse is superior to any touch screens and allows me to finish tasks way quicker. For example, try to type an entire page of text, nothing will be faster than a good keyboard that can achieve 400+ strokes per minute. I can only see that being beaten when we can control software with our mind so without input devices, or when we actually have chips in our brain that allow us to think faster. These are things reserved for a next generation so it will be a while before we see all keyboards and mice vanish from offices.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Sep 30, 2014)

Will definitely be signing up and  giving feedback. I am actually in the minority I believe, I love using Windows 8/8.1. Half a day of looking up new features and its been smooth sailing ever since.

I don't understand why people would complain about beta testing it. I think it's great that we can use it so early, give feedback and hopefully shape windows a bit more to what we need.

In particular, I think the new snapping looks well thought out and the added desktops could be great.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Sep 30, 2014)

Roel said:


> It's surprising how some talk about the current desktop design failing. I still feel keyboard and mouse is superior to any touch screens and allows me to finish tasks way quicker.



Even if not superior, keyboard and mouse are at least as good as.



Roel said:


> when we actually have chips in our brain that allow us to think faster. These are things reserved for a next generation...



Man, nowadays most people do not even have the ability to think at all, you want them to think faster. 

Next generation will be after some very long time... Sadly.


----------



## rob49152 (Sep 30, 2014)

I found the video funny how he started a lot of the feature descriptions as '*this feature* is back!!' as if this was a genius move on their part. 

also... that hair!! 

I also think they went to Windows 10 to make people the non-tech people think they're really out of date with being on windows 7 still.


----------



## Katanai (Sep 30, 2014)

Frick said:


> I cannot imagine why this is a negative thing.



Because you work and you are not being paid for it. If you didn't know beta tester is a paid position in any software company.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Sep 30, 2014)

WhiteLotus said:


> Yup new file system, new security, new programs, new input devices, heck even a new computer design... Make newWindows run on a GPU die. No freaking idea how but I feel a lot of the limitations of today's technology us being severely hampered by computers being boxes and needed a keyboard and mouse to make them work. Time to reinvent the wheel and make it a freaking jet pack.



What is this new file system you both speak of?  Didn't MS cancel introducing one for W8?


----------



## Mathragh (Sep 30, 2014)

seems like they're using the best of both win 7 and 8, in a sensible way aswell.
I do wonder about what win 10 will bring under the hood though. So far they mainly talked about UI stuff, but there's bound to be more to be had.
personally I'm hoping they'll support HSA, as it appears to be the most likely standard when it comes to heterogeneous computing, the thing most people seem to agree on as the next big thing. Basically the only ones not (openly) supporting it are Intel and Nvidia (who would've thought!), but amd and most mobile chip vendors do, and as win10 is as ment for mobile aswell i see it as being something that could prove quite advantageous.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> I hate apple's os' for productivity, it's just slow.  It feels like I'm always waiting for programs to open, switch apps, etc.


I use OS X for work. As a developer I spend most of my time in a terminal and in a browser but I don't run into any productivity issues with Linux, Windows, or OS X. I prefer OS X over Windows for development, but I prefer Linux over both of them, but I can do the same thing in all 3 just as well.

I hate Windows 8 because it feels like the device should be a tablet. I don't want that on my laptop or tower unless I have a touchscreen which I wouldn't be thrilled about in the first place.



Hilux SSRG said:


> What is this new file system you both speak of?  Didn't MS cancel introducing one for W8?


You mean ExFAT?


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll wait to see what comes of Windows 10 (or whatever it is to be called), instead of judging something that is not released.
In the meantime, I happy to cruise along with Windows 7, 8, and 8.1.


----------



## erixx (Sep 30, 2014)

Old interface is librarian and grandmotherish, Metro is mucho better, you get a full screen to personalize your priorities, not needing to navigate start menus at all!

Now, please just give me the download link! 

A note for admins, unless you use (as you should) terminals, windows is admin hell, clicking your way out and in to the settings you need!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 30, 2014)

Where did all the laptops go to put this on? Seriously, I tried to buy a laptop (ultrabook) last week and all the great 2013/4 models and brands have vapourised. Gone. All that is<left is<horrid cheap transformer crap. Windows 8.x killed the ultrabook. Well done M$!!!!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 30, 2014)

In German, "9" is "nein" is "no!". So windows 9 is windows no! Actually, windows 8 is already a no.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 30, 2014)

Frankly, I don't see how anybody can still take Microsoft seriously anymore.


----------



## Naito (Sep 30, 2014)

Windows 8/8.1 is fine. I'm enjoying using it more than Windows 7; it's snappier all round. It saddens me that the enthusiasts around here can't figure out how to install something like Start8 or StartIsBack and actually use the OS.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 1, 2014)

I would of waited for the official link, but I was curious if it had linked to any sharing websites. It has not as far as I can find.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 1, 2014)

Roel said:


> For example, try to type an entire page of text, nothing will be faster than a good keyboard that can achieve 400+ strokes per minute. I can only see that being beaten when we can control software with our mind so without input devices, or when we actually have chips in our brain that allow us to think faster. These are things reserved for a next generation so it will be a while before we see all keyboards and mice vanish from offices.


I think the argument that the keyboard is popular because it is the best method of input is incorrect.

Here's a counterpoint:  Voice communication has always been much faster than using a keyboard to express thoughts.  But why has text messaging on cell phones exploded in popularity when people could use the same phone to make voice calls and express the same message faster?  For PC use, dictation software is widely available and with the right training can achieve much higher rates of text input compared to a keyboard.  Given this, why does barely anyone uses voice communication with a computer?

My supposition is that for most people's usage cases, the speed of input is not limiting; it's the speed of the consumption of information and the speed at which the user can think of new input that is limiting.  This is a good argument as for why touch interfaces are for the casual user not all that much of an issue and why neural interfaces won't catch on quickly.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Meh. They did alright by Win7, especially after the fiasco that was Vista. My clients (and myself) will enjoy the return to an actual desktop with start menu, and I actually like the tile set on the right of the start menu. Multiple desktops will be nice, especially if they can be hotkeyed like some third-party software. Would be better if it was able to dedicate cores to a desktop, but my money is on "not". Still, I'll snag the tech preview, dump it on a box or two and see how it runs. Can't really be worse than Win 8



If we look at Microsoft's track record, they are pretty much due for a decent OS;

98: not so good
98SE: Much better.
ME: terrible
XP: pretty good OS
Vista: Well, just crap LOL
Win 7: Much much better
Win 8: Well, we all know the controversy on this
Win 10: Hey, with the above track record it should be a pretty good one.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2014)

Naito said:


> Windows 8/8.1 is fine. I'm enjoying using it more than Windows 7; it's snappier all round. It saddens me that the enthusiasts around here can't figure out how to install something like Start8 or StartIsBack and actually use the OS.


Windows 8 is fine! Just go add a bunch of third party apps to make it look like Windows 7, and it's fine!!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Windows 8 is fine! Just go add a bunch of third party apps to make it look like Windows 7, and it's fine!!



Hell, just the 8.1 update and installing ClassicShell makes it a very usable os.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2014)

8.1 was a definite improvement. I see Win 7 machines and think, my goodness, these folks are missing out!

Boot to desktop. A much improved search. Metro windows with minimize and exit. The Start Menu is over rated. I have to slog through Win 7 when I remote with my Brother. It sucks folks, face it. It's a larger change than 98-XP-7 was but, IT IS BETTER.

I know, I was a real hater of 8. Because it deserved it! But, then they fixed it. 8.1, it's as though Metro doesn't exist, until you need it. Instead of Metro is all and you were forced to use it just to gain a desktop!

I could go on...faster, smaller drive footprint, over all snappier. I have even come across web blogs claiming games run better on 8.1.

IDK, not a hardcore gamer. I will not speculate nor watch the hype video nor do any Beta testing. I will wager that it will be a  better OS, because MS has been trying lately, very recently, to improve their products for us, the user's. 

As much as I would love to see a new, ground up, remake that was lightweight and quick but, nothing like a Chromebook OS.

The wheel is still round but, they are not all the same, are they? Maybe someday.....


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 1, 2014)

NC37 said:


> So...literally 10 is going to be what 8 should have been had the design team not been huffing paint...makes sense. They still gotta prove it tho and we'll know by launch if it sinks or swims depending on how many get downgrade options.


Basically 10 will be for 8, what 7 was for Vista.





Roel said:


> It's surprising how some talk about the current desktop design failing. I still feel keyboard and mouse is superior to any touch screens and allows me to finish tasks way quicker. For example, try to type an entire page of text, nothing will be faster than a good keyboard that can achieve 400+ strokes per minute. I can only see that being beaten when we can control software with our mind so without input devices, or when we actually have chips in our brain that allow us to think faster. These are things reserved for a next generation so it will be a while before we see all keyboards and mice vanish from offices.


 
If somebody will bring a revolutionary voice detector software on the table, I would be sold. Even nowadays, with the current POS voice recc system from MS, I can open programs, write emails, play songs, movies, etc. But it still doesn't feel natural and realistic enough. Same with SIRI from Apple or simmilar from Google.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 1, 2014)

I need an ISO!!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 1, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> You mean ExFAT?


i want to see something like those in consumer grade os. they already have started with something similar but only for win8 server. we can only hope it will make it in win10 as default file sys


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2014)

Naito said:


> Windows 8/8.1 is fine. I'm enjoying using it more than Windows 7; it's snappier all round. It saddens me that the enthusiasts around here can't figure out how to install something like Start8 or StartIsBack and actually use the OS.


yeah that true win 8 offer something better but MS cant package it in good box so people just throw it out the window
personally i think win 8 "push" user to get familiar with tiles interface like win phone and they forgot that pc is more complex than phone which just run app, run home button or run app and press back

btw what i expect fron win 10 is light OS, and easy to run


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 1, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> i want to see something like those in consumer grade os. they already have started with something similar but only for win8 server. we can only hope it will make it in win10 as default file sys



I don't because everything including OS X and Linux already supports NTFS. It tooks years for NTFS to become supported in most major operating systems. If they switch it again I suspect we'll have to wait at least a year or two for a half decent driver for other OS'. Considering that NTFS is just about as quick as EXT4, I don't think MS needs to change it unless there is something about it that actually is becoming a bottleneck, but unlike FAT32, NTFS is still working just fine and hasn't hit any of its limits yet with normal workloads.

I added a couple you forgot about and made an adjustment.


stinger608 said:


> 3.11-95: Not very good
> 98: Not much better.
> 98SE: Much better.
> Windows NT 4: On par with 98SE (as an OS, compatibility could be a bear with DOS apps.)
> ...


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 1, 2014)

To me, it's quite amazing how he demos features that existed in Linux enviorments over a dacade ago.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 1, 2014)

reFS rundown for those that talked about it:

note: as of now you can't boot off a reFS volume. reFS is primarily for server storage arrays and not the actual OS itself yet.

Also not to be used on DOMAIN CONTROLLERS.

I have server 2012 and it has support for it. I can't try it tho, as I need to keep NTFS for compatibility and portability reasons. However, once I build a storage array I will prolly switch to reFS and try it out... IF I FIND A GOOD RAID CONTROLLER.


```
Removed features

Some NTFS features were removed and unsupported in the initial versions of ReFS. These included named streams, object IDs, 8.3 filename, NTFS compression, Encrypting File System (EFS), transactional NTFS, hard links, extended attributes, and disk quotas.[10][3] ReFS does not itself offer data deduplication.[10] In addition, Windows cannot be booted from a ReFS volume.[10] Dynamic disks with mirrored or striped volumes are replaced with mirrored or striped storage pools provided by Storage Spaces, however, automated error-correction is only supported on mirrored spaces.

Features initially removed include:[14]

    File-based compression
    Disk quotas
    Object identifiers
    Encrypting File System
    Named stream
    Transactions
    Hard links
    Extended file attributes

Windows 8.1 (only in the 64 bit version) is the first client operating system to provide some support for ReFS.

ReFS was initially unsuitable for Microsoft SQL Server instance allocation due to the absence of alternate data streams.[15] However, in Windows 8.1 and Server 2012 R2, ReFS reacquired alternate data streams and automatic correction of corruption when integrity streams are used on parity spaces.[16]
Stability and known issues

Adding thin-provisioned ReFS on top of Storage Spaces (according to a 2012 pre-release article) can fail in a non-graceful manner, in which the volume without warning becomes inaccessible or unmanageable.[7] This can happen, for example, if the physical disks underlying a storage space becomes too full. Smallnetbuilder comments that in such cases, recovery could be "prohibitive" as a "breakthrough in theory" is needed to identify storage space layouts and recover them, which is required before any ReFS recovery of file system contents can be started; therefore it recommends using backups as well.[7]

Other issues identified or suggested for ReFS running on Storage Spaces (its intended design[9]) include:

    Because ReFS was designed not to fail, if failure does occur there are no tools provided to repair it. Third party tools are dependent on reverse engineering the system and (as of 2014) few of these exist.[9]
```


oh and the features I like about Server 2012/8:

Improved file explorer UI with more options
Improved file transfer dialog with speed graph
Proper multimonitor taskbar and wallpaper support
Built in .iso mounting and burning
Better task manager with more info
OSD volume controls/display
Built in Hyper-V (previously only avalible in server releases) Please note: however it is a bit stripped down


----------



## BorisDG (Oct 1, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I need an ISO!!!


"Isodemo"


----------



## ssdpro (Oct 1, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I need an ISO!!!



I'll second that.  MS has started making fresh installs a bit more cumbersome for awhile.  I don't want to install Windows 8, then update to Windows 8.1, then update to Windows 8.1 Update One just to get Windows 10 to appear in the App Store.  Let me download a nice, professional ISO and enter my previous keys etc.  Heck, Office 2013 Pro needs to fully download every time you install the stupid thing.


----------



## erixx (Oct 1, 2014)

http://live.theverge.com/microsoft-windows-9-event-live-blog/

of the event... interesting...


----------



## Katanai (Oct 1, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> What happened to Windows 9?





I know: maybe seven ate nine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 1, 2014)

Katanai said:


> Because you work and you are not being paid for it. If you didn't know beta tester is a paid position in any software company.


Are you working for this company? No? Didnt think so.

Have you ever downloaded any non RTM alpha/beta builds of previous MS OS's? Yes? Well guess what, you beta tested and didnt get paid for it then either.

Have you ever gotten into a game beta? Were you paid for it? No? Then take a wild guess what?



stinger608 said:


> If we look at Microsoft's track record, they are pretty much due for a decent OS;
> 
> 98: not so good
> 98SE: Much better.
> ...


Technically they skipped 9 which by the track record would have made it good. So since they went straight to 10 which would have been crap, it might be another 2 years of a crap OS no one likes.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't hold your breaths, guys.

This thing will be quite late with release schedule for the end of 2015.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 1, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I use OS X for work. As a developer I spend most of my time in a terminal and in a browser but I don't run into any productivity issues with Linux, Windows, or OS X. I prefer OS X over Windows for development, but I prefer Linux over both of them, but I can do the same thing in all 3 just as well.



THIS!  QFT!!

I agree. It's a matter of personal preference. I just hate it when people start saying how "it just works" and spewing all the other garbage. I've used both Windows and Mac OS in professional settings and there have been times I've wanted to throw PCs running each of those OS out of the window.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 1, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> If we look at Microsoft's track record, they are pretty much due for a decent OS;
> 
> 98: not so good
> 98SE: Much better.
> ...



[Redacted]
The only real POS on the list IMHO is ME. The best OSes in that time were 98 and 2000.
Win 95 was miles better than 3.11   spent much time on the solitaire and minesweeper. LOL
Vista was fine. The problem was people were trying to run it with 5-6 year old hardware/peripherals.
With a modern machine, it was fine. I've talked to countless people who talk/talked badly about vista and never even used it.....
Win 7 is like vista light.
Win 8, not the best for a desktop OS(managing wireless connections should not take up half the screen.......)


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Oct 1, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> Vista was fine. The problem was people were trying to run it with 5-6 year old hardware/peripherals



Do you have a clue that human consumption drives the planet to ecological catastrophe?

Those greedy monkeys at the top should finally realise that not everything is profit and they will not carry the profit with themselves into the graves.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Are you working for this company? No? Didnt think so.
> 
> Have you ever downloaded any non RTM alpha/beta builds of previous MS OS's? Yes? Well guess what, you beta tested and didnt get paid for it then either.
> 
> ...



This is as lame as the google/firefox update numbers


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 1, 2014)

What I found interesting is he showed start menu, search, and snap all as if they were new innovations.  All were part of W7!  OK, W7 couldn't do 4 snaps, but it's not new.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2014)

Technical preview available now, 32-bit and 64-bit iso links available here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 1, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Technical preview available now, 32-bit and 64-bit iso links available here.


 
I think I may actually do this!  I just have to decide what computer to sacrifice.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> I don't think you used very many of those OSes.
> The only real POS on the list is ME. The best OSes in that time were 98 and 2000.
> Win 95 was miles better than 3.11   spent much time on the solitaire and minesweeper. LOL
> Vista was fine. The problem was people were trying to run it with 5-6 year old hardware/peripherals.
> ...



Um, pardon me, but I not only have used all of them many times, I currently own all of the os's clear back to 2.0.
Saying that "Win 95 was miles better than 3.11" would of course be your opinion just as my original post was my opinion.
Don't appear to be condescending by telling me that I didn't use "very many of the OSes."

Hell, I can be just as condescending and explain that I was writing programs well before Windows was even invented. Sorry, but I was messing around with computers in the latter part of the 80's which I have to suppose you didn't even fool around with systems if you were even old enough to.


----------



## Katanai (Oct 1, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Are you working for this company? No? Didnt think so.
> 
> Have you ever downloaded any non RTM alpha/beta builds of previous MS OS's? Yes? Well guess what, you beta tested and didnt get paid for it then either.
> 
> Have you ever gotten into a game beta? Were you paid for it? No? Then take a wild guess what?



"Are you working for this company?"

No and I don't understand why that is relevant.

"Have you ever downloaded any non RTM alpha/beta builds of previous MS OS's?"

No, as a matter of fact I never downloaded any RTM builds either. I wait for SP1 to be released.

"Have you ever gotten into a game beta?"

No and I don't understand the people who do that. Games are meant to be fun not a chore.

"Were you paid for it?"

No but I know people who work for Ubisoft as testers and they are being paid for it. Shit money but still money.

Any more questions?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 1, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Um, pardon me, ....
> Don't appear to be condescending by telling me that I didn't use "very many of the OSes."......


My apologies good sir.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 1, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think I may actually do this!  I just have to decide what computer to sacrifice.



Installed on my windows 7 rig 3570K rig  did the same with win7 when it was in preview


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm gonna try to install on my Dell Insipron 6000/Intel Centrino 1.3Ghz/512MB DDR RAM/60GB HDD/Intel GMA 945/Intel Pro 2200BG


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 2, 2014)

IMHO it's how 8 should've been from the beginning.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2014)

random as hell system number. using hyper-V to run a virtual machine on this biatch.



Katanai said:


> I know: maybe seven ate nine.



Damn, and here i was thinking i was being original (see window name thing)


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 2, 2014)

mines a dell and now rollininthedeeeeeeep!!!!! he he


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2014)

Roel said:


> It's surprising how some talk about the current desktop design failing. I still feel keyboard and mouse is superior to any touch screens and allows me to finish tasks way quicker. For example, try to type an entire page of text, nothing will be faster than a good keyboard that can achieve 400+ strokes per minute. I can only see that being beaten when we can control software with our mind so without input devices, or when we actually have chips in our brain that allow us to think faster. These are things reserved for a next generation so it will be a while before we see all keyboards and mice vanish from offices.



Failing i know terrible way to put it, options or lack of is what fails.

Some people like how XP was some like how 7 is and some like 8.  so whats makes most sense to to do give the people all the options so everyone can be happy about that part at least.

I do wish MS would release a OS for gaming and i mean stripped with all the common and elite gamers need.



erixx said:


> Old interface is librarian and grandmotherish, Metro is mucho better, you get a full screen to personalize your priorities, not needing to navigate start menus at all!
> 
> Now, please just give me the download link!
> 
> A note for admins, unless you use (as you should) terminals, windows is admin hell, clicking your way out and in to the settings you need!



What a load of crap, guess what young middle aged and even old people use computers you know and change is not always good and as it is now giving the option to how shit is displayed is not all that hard for them to do.

Your view is just plain ignorance.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2014)

metro was a failure for two reasons.


1. the search was broken. try searching for 'power' to go and adjust the power settings to stop the machine going to sleep after the default 30 minutes. compare the two OS's for speed of the result, and accuracy (windows 8 metro gives you everything BUT the control panel item in its search)

2. Full screen only apps are insane. try playing a single song, then clicking the next one in the folder... yeah, its not fun.


All of this was fixed easily with third party programs like start8 or classic shell, and showed the great OS underneath - but was simply beyond the average user, which says something about the average computer literacy out there.

Hyper-V is NOT playing well with wifi for me (BSOD's! no internet to host machine! more BSOD's!) but what i've seen of the OS in its offline state is "what 8.1 should have been all along"


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 2, 2014)

Hyper-v? and yeah not really meant for wireless... had nothing but issues with the netgear A6200


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 2, 2014)

I might actually eventually buy this. Like, a year from now or something. I heard numerous reports about Win8 being "faster", with better resource management and similar stuff. It's just that shitty Metro and no start menu.


----------



## Katanai (Oct 2, 2014)

Mussels said:


> Damn, and here i was thinking i was being original (see window name thing)



Hehe. Dexter was the best.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 2, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I don't because everything including OS X and Linux already supports NTFS. It tooks years for NTFS to become supported in most major operating systems. If they switch it again I suspect we'll have to wait at least a year or two for a half decent driver for other OS'. Considering that NTFS is just about as quick as EXT4, I don't think MS needs to change it unless there is something about it that actually is becoming a bottleneck, but unlike FAT32, NTFS is still working just fine and hasn't hit any of its limits yet with normal workloads.
> I added a couple you forgot about and made an adjustment.


there isnt really bottleneck in ntfs but data correction offered by next gen (zfs and btrfs)  fs is what can shorten ntfs life. the fact that ms also is also working on similar tech is fine-spoken itslef. question is if ms push to all win versions or will keep it only for servers.
both zfs and btrfs are linux/unix based and with more and more games steamos ready (yesterday i saw borderland 2 is available in steam os too) i see even less reasons to stay with win (my laziness is huge obstacle for transition thou)


----------



## hhumas (Oct 3, 2014)

from where i can get nvidia driver for technical preview 64 bit


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 3, 2014)

use the win 8.1 one


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Don't even get me start on the fact that it's still the NT kernel. I have a Windows NT 4 book where you can literally flip to almost any page and still do the same exact thing in Windows 7 as you could in NT 4 and I suspect it hasn't changed too much in 8/8.1. Microsoft fails to make much sense a lot of the time imho.



Linux is still the Linux kernel.  What, were you expecting a rewrite from scratch?  Only colossal fucksups (ie, the 9x series) mandate that.

Oh, and the best OS ironically in the 98ish era wasn't 98 or 2000.  It was a little known OS known as IBM OS/2 Warp 4.  Miles ahead but almost immediately killed upon release, because the company knew they had lost and wouldn't even preload it on their own hardware.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 3, 2014)

Since Wednesday,......I'm using the preview on a i5-4670K System and it's pretty good. I like how you can change it around to suit your preferences.
The only GPU I had for it is an old XFX Radeon 6870 Black. I tried to load the latest AMD drivers for it, but it kept failing the detection phase of it's installation. On Thursday, the latest BETA driver 14.2  got through the detection phase and installed.
Today, I'll load a few games to see how it does. Maybe I'll pull one of the R9-280X OC 3GB cards out of my main rig and see how it goes in this system too.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2014)

could someone let me know how multi monitor works with the virtual desktops?

its sad when i have all the hardware to test it, but no time


----------



## 64K (Oct 3, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> I'll load a few games to see how it does. Maybe I'll pull one of the R9-280X OC 3GB cards out of my main rig and see how it goes in this system too.



Please post your experience with the games when you get the time.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 3, 2014)

64K said:


> Please post your experience with the games when you get the time.


Me too, in particular with that 6870 of his. If it goes well I might give it a try to test out CFX with mine to figure out if I'm going to be using Windows 7 for another couple years.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 3, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> Linux is still the Linux kernel.  What, were you expecting a rewrite from scratch?  Only colossal fucksups (ie, the 9x series) mandate that.
> 
> Oh, and the best OS ironically in the 98ish era wasn't 98 or 2000.  It was a little known OS known as IBM OS/2 Warp 4.  Miles ahead but almost immediately killed upon release, because the company knew they had lost and wouldn't even preload it on their own hardware.



That would be BeOS for me (perhaps because I never got around to using OS/2 Warp). Owned BeOS 3, 4, and 5 Pro as I really liked the dev's philosophy on things.


As for Windows 10, I'm liking it. A super cheap upgrade price would ensure an enthusiastic upgrading of the desktops at my house.


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been waiting for multiple workspaces in windows for a long time.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Oct 3, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I've been waiting for multiple workspaces in windows for a long time.




This feature alone will be a price for admission for many users and it runs well in the technical preview right now.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 3, 2014)

Is there any Aero in Windows 10 or was it killed with 8?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2014)

Windows 8 has something, though it isn't quite Aero (and it performs better as such).


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 3, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> This feature alone will be a price for admission for many users and it runs well in the technical preview right now.


It would be if they allowed you to dedicate cores to a desktop!


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 3, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> Windows 8 has something, though it isn't quite Aero (and it performs better as such).



DWM so it still uses composititor but not glass.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 3, 2014)

Bleh, I really like how Win7 looks. I lived most of my life on classic Windows 2000-like settings, and with 7 I started to enjoy some visual eye candy


----------



## Steevo (Oct 5, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> Linux is still the Linux kernel.  What, were you expecting a rewrite from scratch?  Only colossal fucksups (ie, the 9x series) mandate that.
> 
> Oh, and the best OS ironically in the 98ish era wasn't 98 or 2000.  It was a little known OS known as IBM OS/2 Warp 4.  Miles ahead but almost immediately killed upon release, because the company knew they had lost and wouldn't even preload it on their own hardware.




It used roughly the same kernel as windows did (also the reason its never became open source), which was a bloated top heavy unsecured beauty, and why we had such a huge rash of networms and other security exploits, any driver that was kernel level or loaded or hooked protected memory could install itself along side the kernel and intercept data, and it was so easy to do it if I haven't mentioned that before. All you had to do is create and load a driver in .sys format that loaded in whatever was left of the lowmem, usually at least half to a third was left, create a pool of reserved memory and run whatever badness you desired, from keylogging, to remote connections, a new boot sector, that may or may not format your drive. 

I only got to use it for awhile on green screen emulators before we moved away to Win 98 and 2000.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 5, 2014)

Steevo said:


> It used roughly the same kernel as windows did (also the reason its never became open source), which was a bloated top heavy unsecured beauty, and why we had such a huge rash of networms and other security exploits, any driver that was kernel level or loaded or hooked protected memory could install itself along side the kernel and intercept data, and it was so easy to do it if I haven't mentioned that before. All you had to do is create and load a driver in .sys format that loaded in whatever was left of the lowmem, usually at least half to a third was left, create a pool of reserved memory and run whatever badness you desired, from keylogging, to remote connections, a new boot sector, that may or may not format your drive.
> 
> I only got to use it for awhile on green screen emulators before we moved away to Win 98 and 2000.




Are you refering to OS/2?  Because everything con-wise you mentioned was present in Windows 9x as well re the security model.

As for being bloated and top-heavy and "roughly same kernel as Windows," that's all 100% false.  The kernel was independently developed at IBM, and I ran Warp 4 on a 486 and it was actually SNAPPY.  Granted, I had 32MBs of ram in that 486 which was largely unheard of back then, but point stands.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2014)

ssdpro said:


> I said before, metro/modern sucks from a productivity standpoint - give ME the option of old interface.  I will stay consistent and agree with you, keep metro/modern and give YOU the choice.



Yup, as i said in another w10 thread that MS should of added  XP \ 7\ 8 looks options to please more people young or old who don't want or have time keep learning were shit has been moved too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 6, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As long as they don't dump metro for an antiqued interface Ill be happy. I want the option to keep metro. Curious to see what security improvements they bring in Win10.



That's what I want. I have come to love metro/modern UI. Find it hard to go back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2014)

Why do we have to use this thread because it was made news when the other one was 7 pages long with useful information?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 7, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Why do we have to use this thread because it was made news when the other one was 7 pages long with useful information?


^THIS!


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Why do we have this thread because it was made news when the other one was 7 pages long with useful information?




Yeah this thread is the general one and the other was our experinces


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2014)

We can merge threads, but it takes someone who's a mod/admin of both threads.

for something like windows 10 which will have many news articles in its time, one thread made more sense to me (but i wasnt involved in its closure, or whatever happened to it)


----------



## xenocide (Oct 7, 2014)

The News section also gets much more traffic.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2014)

thing is a buncha tech help for windows 10 might not flow well if people are just talking about the other crap with it. There should be a "general" and a "support/experience" thread like before. Both threads flowed differently.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 7, 2014)

its interesting
http://lifehacker.com/the-coolest-windows-10-features-microsoft-didnt-announc-1642802880


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> its interesting
> http://lifehacker.com/the-coolest-windows-10-features-microsoft-didnt-announc-1642802880



I like how they put the "Previous versions" tab in there as a "new feature" when this has been part of Windows since Windows 7. The difference is that you need to configure system restore to make versions of your docs. Just saying.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2014)

Speccy don't work on windows 10


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 7, 2014)

Neither does CPU-Z


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 7, 2014)

An interesting article over at MaximumPC --> Microsoft Explains Key Logging Activities in Windows 10 Technical Preview


> 'You agreed to it, sucka!'
> 
> *Complaints are starting to roll in that the Windows 10 Technical Preview is overstepping its bounds with the amount of information it collects*, and some have even categorized the OS as a keylogger of sorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 8, 2014)

95Viper said:


> An interesting article over at MaximumPC --> Microsoft Explains Key Logging Activities in Windows 10 Technical Preview


They want to know how a bug occurred and the best way to know that is recording everything. That doesn't mean I agree with it though, I just understand the cases where such data collection could be useful for developers but it's clearly a power that could be abused easily.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 8, 2014)

This is why I'm testing it in a VM on a seperate VLAN and on my laptop it's on a different VLAN as well. Also using fresh accounts to manage logins and also gonna change the Guest VLAN SSID password after I'm done with testing.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2014)

I have win10 on a crunching rig.. If microsoft wanted to steal my WCG login and crunch for me on some of their servers I wouldn't mind. Otherwise they won't get anything useful.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone know a similar program to CPUz that will work on the technical preview? Can't get CPUz to work.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 8, 2014)

same here can't seem to get one that works.

Also on the following site: http://alternativeto.net/software/speccy/

DO NOT GET THIS APP:


 

Webroot detected that devs site as malware


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 8, 2014)

95Viper said:


> An interesting article over at MaximumPC --> Microsoft Explains Key Logging Activities in Windows 10 Technical Preview


I fail to see a single reason why should they collect my name and contents of SMS messages I send/receive. This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> Anyone know a similar program to CPUz that will work on the technical preview? Can't get CPUz to work.





remixedcat said:


> same here can't seem to get one that works.
> 
> Also on the following site: http://alternativeto.net/software/speccy/
> 
> ...


What do you see with cpuz and or speccy? Hwinfo works. If its  clockspeed the task manager works for that too


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 8, 2014)

temperatures, and very detailed hardware specs.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 8, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> DO NOT GET THIS APP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know what Webroot is seeing..
I have used Gabriel Topala's SIW (System Information for Windows) before and just tried it, again.  No malware, virus, or other.
It is safe, per the software I checked it with... Virustotal,  Vipre 2015, Kaspersky, Malwarebytes, Sophos, and Superantispyware.
Virustotal shows no problems at the site... with exceptions of Sucuri showing no firewall on his site; which, I doubt that... (probably just not getting replies to the probe, because of masked ports) and the Quttera shows nothing when you go to their site to check it.

He does, however, use OpenCandy in the Home version of SIW; and, he is open about it.
All that does is generate a ramdom ad and offer to install some software, that you can opt not to install.
As far as, the home version... it is discontinued, except for a 64 bit beta you can download here --> SIW x64 Home (Beta).

Just a note... I prefer Aida64.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone having problems with titan fall by chance? I know this thread is a complete cluster f234 since we cant use the old one but I am having issues with certain directX applications. DX 9 apps seem to have performance degridation. DX10 apps seem to have been working fine. However Titanfall didnt load for me.  This is what I was getting in my log.


```
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  731        CreateRealDX11Hooks
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8ED8
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  734        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 8)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8EE0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  737        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 13)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  741        D3D11 real hooking failed 0 0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  763        CreateRealDX11Hooks exit...
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  731        CreateRealDX11Hooks
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8ED8
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  734        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 8)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8EE0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  737        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 13)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  741        D3D11 real hooking failed 0 0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  763        CreateRealDX11Hooks exit...
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  731        CreateRealDX11Hooks
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8ED8
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  734        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 8)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8EE0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  737        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 13)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  741        D3D11 real hooking failed 0 0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  763        CreateRealDX11Hooks exit...
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  731        CreateRealDX11Hooks
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8ED8
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  734        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 8)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8EE0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  737        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 13)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  741        D3D11 real hooking failed 0 0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  763        CreateRealDX11Hooks exit...
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  731        CreateRealDX11Hooks
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8ED8
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  734        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 8)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   73        Hooking failed: 00007FF93CCC8EE0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  737        Hooking failed: GetInterfaceMethod(&DX11Hook::mSwapChainInterface, 13)
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  741        D3D11 real hooking failed 0 0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260           DX11Hook.cpp:  763        CreateRealDX11Hooks exit...
INFO    04:58:01 PM    8260            OGLHook.cpp: 1232        OGLHook::TryHook()
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   44        Hooking failed: wglSwapBuffers
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            HookAPI.cpp:   44        Hooking failed: wglSwapLayerBuffers
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            DllMain.cpp:  778        Loaded 3rd party dll detected!
INFO    04:58:01 PM    8260            DX9Hook.cpp: 1194        D3D9Init() called
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            DllMain.cpp:  778        Loaded 3rd party dll detected!
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            DX9Hook.cpp: 1294        FPU (before): 8001f 0
WARN    04:58:01 PM    8260            DX9Hook.cpp: 1344        FPU (after): 8001f 0
```

Alos when attempting to install the directX runtime web installer just incase im missing some legacy stuff It doesnt run at all. Just figured id let you know. Anyone else experiencing issues?

EDIT:: The same happens for BF4 the log is literally the same.

EDIT 2:: I was able to run unigene Heaven with no problems perhaps this is an origin thing?

EDIT 3:: After setting origin to auto update and allowing it to update to beta I am able to play games on Origin.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 15, 2014)

VMware player needs to be installed in win 8 compatibility mode.


----------

